
Six per cent of bots spread 31 per cent of fake information on Twitter - galaxyLogic
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3066892/six-per-cent-of-bots-spread-31-per-cent-of-fake-information-on-twitter
======
galaxyLogic
"People tend to put greater trust in messages that appear to originate from
many people. Bots prey upon this trust by making messages seem so popular that
real people are tricked into spreading their messages for them."

